# EW-WU111 wireless ANT+ Bluetooth unit can only be updated via mobile device



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)

MS Windows eTube app displays "There is new firmware for EW-WU111, but as the Bluetooth LE version is not supported, it cannot be updated. Update it via the mobile edition". 

Lame that the unit cannot be updated via the MS Windows eTube app. I had to use the MS Windows eTube app to reset the passkey of the EW-WU111 so I could access it on the mobile edition on my iPhone so I could do the update.


----------



## newportl2 (Feb 13, 2012)

How did you reset the passkey? I just get the "can't be updated" error like you do above in the Windows software, with cancel as my only option, and can't connect via the BT app either.


----------



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)

Bluetooth settings is on the main menu of the eTube Windows app. That selection brings a screen where the passkey and be set or reset.


----------

